# CO day trips with oar frame and 13 year-old: need suggestions!



## penguin (May 1, 2009)

Oh, and if the gear matters - we'll run a 15' NRS with oar frame, 10' oars so he'll need some space to get down the river. I'll only load it with a dry box for day runs.


----------



## ridecats (Aug 8, 2009)

I would recommend the Pumphouse section of the Colorado River. The put in is a little west of Kremmling, CO. We normally take out at Ranch del Rio... IIRC, they can run the shuttle for you as well. 

Rancho Del Rio - Not Your Usual Resort

If you decide on this area, steer clear of Gore Canyon. I am told that is appropriate for kayakers and rafters with a death-wish.


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

if hes really comfortable on class III
arkansas river sections: Fractions ,milk run ,and browns are all doable once the flow subsides a bit as its not forgiving at the moment... and the mt. biking is awesome arounf buena vista and salida! 

pumphouse as recommended above is 1 class 3 easy move (flow dependant) the rest is class II but really just a float... if you want hime to feel good about what he does stay away from pumphouse as the flows subside people begin to float it with six packs and pool floaties... doesnt really make you feel like your doing something special when they float by... 

hope that helps? the arkansas has a couple other sections too! the gorge is one that is a bit heavier than the above....


----------



## penguin (May 1, 2009)

OK, this is a great start. Sounds like I should focus in on the Arkansas and Upper Colorado. Both look like ideal recommendations. Anything else - just post it!


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I'll second the Arkansas, railroad bridge down to Ruby mtn is a nice long day. (Fractions, frog rock, milk run are some of the run names). I'd also take a look at the roaring fork, Carbondale to Glenwood springs, cemetery run. 

I'd agree that pumphouse turns into a s&%t show in the summer, won't be your favorite Colorado experience. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Shoshone on the Colorado River is a short run (2 miles ish) but also convient to great mtn biking and good class III - about 5 rapids. You can pair it with a float down to Glenwood springs for a nice scenic float - or just go mtn biking for the afternoon. 

I'd second the recommendation for Brown's canyon on the Arkansas. The Fractions section at lower flows is technical and busy - a likely place to catch an oar if you're not attentive, Also of note on the fractions: There is one rapid with a known killer rock - there are signs above it, the move isn't hard at most levels, but it is consequential. A bit further downstream (about an hours drive) is the Parkdale/Bighorn sheep canyon section - it's good class III at normal flows. Your son could row that and then you could switch and take the oars and row the class III-IV Royal Gorge.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

The Colorado Trail is bikeable for most of its run across the state. Best rafting along it is probably the Arkansas Valley. 

The roaring fork below basalt, the Colorado above and below Glenwood Spgs, much of the Eagle, the Arkansas for about 50 miles below stone bridge (beware the diversion dam just above Salida) come to mind as havin good options for a 13 yo with 10' oars. I'd consider cutting them down 6-12". 

Shoshone, fractions/BV, Browns will provide a very challenging run under those constraints. I think they are more technical and narrow runs than those you listed, and the flows in central CO will likely be above normal through July. Upper C is a shit show, I'd avoid that. 

The three day/two night Ruby-horsethief or lower gunnison might be right up your alley, but the desert rafting will be a lot hotter than if you stay in the mountains.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Another vote for the ark and to avoid pump house unless he needs an easy first lap on something. Even then just pick an easier stretch on the ark for that. If the eagle is still running, that is a fun run on the oars, but I'd be surpassed if it is, though this season has been full of pleasant surprises and you should have much nicer levels than you would have in an average year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

Ruby Horsethief or the Shoshone runs on the Colorado as well as Brown's Canyon on the Ark get my vote.....


----------



## penguin (May 1, 2009)

Would love a little input on this stretch of the Arkansas: https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/River/detail/id/4348/ - is it devoid of many rapids or still a lot of fun? Not seeing much written on it. Seems to be a solid day float. 

Also enjoyed the input on Ruby/Horsethief. Perhaps a bit flat, but certainly a relaxing trip it would be. Can Ruby/Horsethief be run in a single day? Seems like it to me. 

Thanks! penguin


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

I would skip Ruby Horsethief and Pumphouse. Ruby is a nice camping trip but a long flat hot float in muddy water. Pumphouse is two Rapids and a lake. Also a nice camping trip with some fishing but I would not travel from Cali for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

Pumphouse to rancho is most definitely the summer beer run, but that's usually on weekends. I would suggest putting in at Rancho and running to Dotsero which is just shy of 50 miles. We're still running high water up here so you may not get much more than 1-2 nights even if you putze around. Browns is a good day run but it is a canyon and your rig a may be a little big for it even at this level. So if you want solid class 3-4 consistent Rapids then Browns. If you want beautiful scenery (which Browns has but your more focused on the water) then the Upper Colorado.


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

Re-read your post and you're not looking for overnights. Still suggest the upper C just take out at Pinball.

BLM Colorado | Kremmling Field Office | Rafting


----------



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

Check out the Salida-BV area. Awesome boating, world class Mtn biking!


Rich


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

The most important factor in the OP was that a 13 year old will be rowing. 

I can't justify recommending Browns, Shoshone, or upper c (for different reasons) for that. Canyon doors, widow maker, and raft ripper for a 13 yo?There is a deadly dam in the class 2 stretch just above Salida, I wouldn't put that responsibility on a teenager. Bear creek and even the takeout on the rincon stretch will be challenging, and that is at summer flows, which this year happen to be historic throughout the state and above avg. flows will continue thru August. 

I'm only suggesting you consider that advice from this forum should be considered suspect while you plan the trip. 

My suspect advice is that Ruby/Horsethief would be just what you are looking for. You could even do your own bike shuttle on the kokepelli trail. The channel is safe and 10' oars won't be a problem like they would on the other stretches mentioned. 3 days and 2 nights, and prob another night if you do bike shuttle, cuz that'll be a full day. sounds like all you need are a couple dry bags and a shitter/firepan (rentable). 

If you really don't want overnighters, look at lower roaring fork and grizzly/Glenwood on the colorado for appropriate teenager-led day trips. You will find ample Mtn biking in those areas. 

Just make sure you know what you are getting into on the rafting segment of your trip if you want the teenager to have a good learning experience.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

parts of the arkansas like browns will be find for a small rig like you have, also shoshone and the colorado to glenwood or new castle. upper colorado is NOT difficult water anywhere, some decent scenery but boring for whitewater. 
the flows will not be high in august, probably wont last much past early july. the roaring fork river peaked last wednesday and has already lost over 15% since the peak, that is in 4 days. i expect the roaring fork below maroon creek to be about 1500 cfs within 4 to 5 days, give it another week and it will be below 1100 which is my cut off to run most anything on the upper fork.
the ark right now is very high, but the snow pack is going very fast (hence the high water), i do not know that river quite as well, but expect that when it starts to drop that it will drop very fast. i do not expect the numbers to be over 1500 after the first week of july. i could be wrong, but there is just not that much snow, and the daytime highs in the valleys are upper 80's and 90's. that is a recipe for high flows but short season. the only thing that river will have going for it in august is dam release water.

from the original post, it seems the 13 yo has some oar skills and could be looking to improve. there will be NO challenge in the upper c or ruby, or lower roaring fork. fun, with good swimming and scenery, but not challenging water for anyone with the physical strength to row and a little experience.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

penguin said:


> Would love a little input on this stretch of the Arkansas: https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/River/detail/id/4348/ - is it devoid of many rapids or still a lot of fun? Not seeing much written on it. Seems to be a solid day float.
> 
> Also enjoyed the input on Ruby/Horsethief. Perhaps a bit flat, but certainly a relaxing trip it would be. Can Ruby/Horsethief be run in a single day? Seems like it to me.
> 
> Thanks! penguin


Stone Bridge to Salida starts out with some class 2 action and a very easy 3 (Squaw Creek) and then flattens out except for a low head dam with a boat chute on the left. You might also want to consider Big Bend to Rincon for a nice long day. I would avoid the upper Colorado unless you want to raft with half of Denver...


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Is that too resume his or yours? If he's rowed half of that list, you should be rounding up in all of these recommendations. 

If your post mentions your actual dates I've missed it but I think you'll enjoy any of these mentioned Ark stretches and if he's a bigger athletic 13, then he's going to love Browns and likely even the gorge. 

Browns is a great place for a big controlled whitewater swim drill. Swimming at some point is inevitable. Practice where it's relatively safe (not the gorge). 

I predict you're going to have a great time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kokoroltd (Apr 12, 2015)

WOW! How lucky is your son to be paddling at that age! I agree with the other posters on the Arkansas. Many great sections. If it is late July, however, a 15 footer in Browns is tough. Very, very boney, hard on gear as you have to hit/scrape over a bunch of rocks. Another great day trip is on the Green in dinosaur national monument. You have t apply for day trip permits through split mountain gorge. FUN run!. And then, there is always the Colorado around Glenwood both above, and below the town.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

If your boy has rowed the bulk of the rapids of the rivers you mention, the Arkansas will be great. If he hasn't I wouldn't start him out there. Coming from CA, I'd start in Glenwood. If he is a rock star, jump right in to Shoshone. If he is intimidated ( you can see the whole run from the interstate) do the short run from Grizzly Creek, then step it up to the lower Roaring Fork, then Shoshone. All of these runs can be bike shuttled. Then you can decide whether you want the Ark or the upper C. There are miles of roadside, bike shuttle, water on each, with the Ark having lots more rocks to dodge and more whitewater. Both Browns (ark) and Pumphouse (Upper C) will be crowded on weekends in July. Browns will be very busy with large fleets of commercial rafts. Pumphouse is more private groups intent on a party. Another option would be to head towards the Animas in Durango, or maybe the upper San Juan out of Pagosa assuming they are running. You could also day trip Westwater in UT if you can get a permit and have the required gear. Bet a weekday Westy day trip is pretty easy to come by. It has class IV, but it would be an amazing end of trip event for a kid who had been building his confidence. I'd say stay away unless it is below 10k cfs.



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

westwater class IV? who knew!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Perhaps this teenager is a prodigy on the oars, Ya that happens, and if so, congratulations and go nuts, shoot take him to royal gorge and the upper animas.

But 6 trips with what is likely _some_ practice on the oars does not qualify the kid to take on the stretches folks are recommending here. He rowed the entire middle fork of the Salmon? Which stretch of the green? What were the levels? We're they crowded? You coming July 1 or 31, that will make a huge difference in flows this year.

To over estimate the ability of a teenager to row Browns or Shoshone at July flows with 10' oars could be disaster. To throw him to the dogs on a summer day with the crowds in Those sections is foolish and asking for trouble. Some people actually suggested fractions or westwater would be ok. Seriously? And I'm only talking about summer flows, and we can expect above avg flows well into July. 

I'm all for getting the kids on the oars, but you should be realistic in the expectations and conditions of the stretches you choose. There are plenty of parts of all the mentioned sections appropriate for the kid, but the dad is the TL, and his job is to assess it and make sure nobody is in over their head.

All I'm saying is make sure you understand the skills attained and the skills necessary to keep it safe. I'm a dad with two teenagers who are skilled and experienced, but that does not make them ready to start rowing class III rivers among dozens of other boats on busy summer days. So be careful in what advice you heed. Including my 2¢ worth.

Best of luck and enjoy your trip regardless!


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

nobody said he was going by himself. his dad will be with him to coach, or i assume jump on the oars if it is not going well.
and by the last day of july, the water will not be any where near what it is now, perhaps above average. but what does that mean? 

shoshone is not a big deal, if it were running 4500 to 7000 then yes, it could be a bit much. but i have done it in an innertube with a few pabsts at 1600! 
at that time of year, the air temps are good, the water temps are good, flows will be pretty low.

relax with the doom and gloom!


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

If westwater is flowing between 8000 and 18000 cfs it is no place for someone with limited experience. Above that it flushes, skull and the magnetic wall can be problematic down as low as 3500


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

The 'doom and gloom' stems from the dozen deaths so far this season in Colorado alone. One could guess that many were the result of underestimating ones skills and abilities when dealing with the current conditions. It can be exacerbated by people giving irresponsible advice like "it's fine for a 13 yo to row Browns and Shoshone with just 6 trips under his belt." 

Please continue to err to the side of caution and safety, water is dropping, but it's still cranking.


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

Lots of good advice here. My comments come from perspective of being a newer boater myself (< 5 years). You know your son's skills better than anyone commenting here, but 2 comments:

1) Ark - There are lots of different runs with a variety of levels. If Browns is too hard for him, Stone Bridge to Rincon. You won't be "stuck" if you over or under estimate his skills as there is everytyhing from easy class II to difficult Class IV. Go to AHRA website to get details of what rapids are on what sections so you know what you are getting yourself into. The Ark is the easiest river to get information on as well. You certainly won't have a lot of solitude, but I never mind that - if anything, it's reassuring to new boaters to have others around (not that you should rely on others and take unnecessary risks).

2) I would strongly suggest you not let him run Brown's or Fractions without you running it first at the oars so you can judge it. Lots of exposed rocks in late July and a wrap is always possible, especially with a big oar boat where being "nimble" can be difficult. I've only run Browns twice at levels < 1200 in an oar boat and I can tell you I once nearly knocked my teeth out when my oar kicked back into my face when I didn't get it pulled in quite quick enough and it hit a rock. While I'm sure some of the more experienced boaters may snicker at that comment, I have a 14 year old of my own and there is no way I want him having a really awful experience at that age. Also, keep in mind that as the water recedes, there are some places where you really need to make quick moves to hit certain lines. I wonder how a 13 year old would handle this (even from a strength perspective). My key point is *you run it first and then judge it*.


----------



## spiderguide (Jun 4, 2009)

*Agreed*



DoStep said:


> The most important factor in the OP was that a 13 year old will be rowing.
> 
> I can't justify recommending Browns, Shoshone, or upper c (for different reasons) for that. Canyon doors, widow maker, and raft ripper for a 13 yo?There is a deadly dam in the class 2 stretch just above Salida, I wouldn't put that responsibility on a teenager. Bear creek and even the takeout on the rincon stretch will be challenging, and that is at summer flows, which this year happen to be historic throughout the state and above avg. flows will continue thru August.
> 
> ...


Too much too soon on Ark this Spring..its only at +_ 20 yr highs..
13? Maybe if he's a linebacker on the JV squad. Big drop? Canyon door 2? If you're reading these posts - old school rafters are swimming left & right. 
Hit Pumphouse.


----------



## spiderguide (Jun 4, 2009)

Dave Frank - we'll be in Browns all weekend...love to hang.. Give me a call 3-895-8282


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

Moab daily might be a good one, not in CO but close


----------



## penguin (May 1, 2009)

These suggestions have been really helpful. I think we'll do the Upper Colorado around Glenwood Springs and the Ark Rincon to Salida. Thanks everybody! Penguin


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

That's gonna be one heck of a pull. Hope you have some good teen-aged help!
😄


----------

